# Working bees on cotton



## Smokeybee (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi folks, 

I'm a hobbiest, second year beginner working this year to expand my bee yard to have more hives and later, more honey.

I live in central SC where we have a strong spring flow, midsummer dearth and a weak Fall flow. There's a lot of cotton grown about 100 miles east of me and I know enough people out there that I could set up an outyard in the middle of a cotton ocean. I'm talking about doing this for my own benefit, not charging farmers for pollination. Cotton around here blooms late summer/early fall.

Is this something that would work? I've read mixed opinions on how much honey there is to be had from cotton, plus the unknowns of whatever gets sprayed on the fields, plus the inevitable losses that come from moving hives. Do commercial outfits even bother with cotton?

Thoughts? 

Thanks- Smokey


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Put hives at least 100 or so ft from field edge. Bees work cotton pretty good. Honey is light and pretty good quality. In order for plants to produce a good nectar flow it needs to be hot and dry.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

I would defer to Bkwoodsbees since he is from SC like you. I have had 2 outyards on cotton fields for the past 3 seasons here in South Alabama. I NEVER see them working the blooms, and I am out in the cotton looking and listening for them when blooms are on. I do not know if there is just something else blooming at the time that they are working, or if there is just not enough nectar in the cotton blooms to make it worth it to them. As to pesticides, I have never had a problem. But maybe that is because they are not working the cotton fields. 

But your area may be different. Maybe there is something that is more attractive here when blooms are on. But blooms generally occur after the main flow, so I do not know what it could be. Just my experience.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I certainly would not move my colonies 100 miles to work cotton. Not sure I'd move them 10 miles. I've been in cotton country since the first day I began keeping bees. Over the past 3+ years, the cotton honey yields have dwindled significantly. Before, large cotton yields were super easy to get, now we're lucky to get a medium per colony (maybe 2 mediums in extra good conditions). I've had, and continue to have, bee kills due to pesticides. During cotton bloom, there is basically nothing else to work, so the bees are still in the fields and (most) farmers apply pesticides at times that are convenient for them and not the bees. I'm fortunate in that the farm I keep some of my colonies is very diligent about spraying, but there are other nearby farmers who are not as concerned about the welfare of honey bees. You're well-advised to not charge for pollination - most farmers would laugh you off their land. There were some older studies that suggested improved cotton yields when honey bees were present, but I've not seen a recent study with the same results.

The quality of cotton honey is average - not nearly as good as our spring flow. It is very sweet, but not very floral. It crystallizes SUPER fast, so you'll need to educate your customers about this issue.


----------



## Smokeybee (Mar 24, 2018)

Bkwoodsbees,

Where in the state are you working cotton? I'm looking at Lee county...how many supers will you get in the fall on cotton?


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

My hives are in Berkeley, Dorchester and Orangeburg county. I important thing to think about with late summer early fall flows. Mite loads are highest in late summer so before putting hives on another flow hit the mites hard. I try to get all honey pulled by July then hit mites then move them on cotton by 1st of August. I haven't had any problems with the cotton or farmers more problem with not being more diligent on getting mite counts down before putting them on another flow. As far as honey quality goes I let my customers decide that. Some liked it some loved it and it all sold. So I don't have to feed them. I can make splits and build them up before winter. I can get early splits to produce a surplus so a no brainer for me. So if I only make 1 to 2 supers of honey and broodnest has a frame or 2 of honey then fall feeding is cheaper and easier. Win win for me.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Bkwoodsbees said:


> So if I only make 1 to 2 supers of honey and broodnest has a frame or 2 of honey then fall feeding is cheaper and easier. Win win for me.


But are you moving your bees 100 miles for that 1 to 2 supers of honey?


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't have to move mine that far. His choice though. 10 hives 1 super of honey at 5lb would be around 1500 dollars and not having to feed. I wouldn't knock him for that. Just using 10 hives as an example.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Bkwoodsbees said:


> I don't have to move mine that far. His choice though. 10 hives 1 super of honey at 5lb would be around 1500 dollars and not having to feed. I wouldn't knock him for that. Just using 10 hives as an example.


I'm not knocking him, just simply sharing my experiences and perspective of keeping bees in the middle of cotton for the past 17 years.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Astrobee I placed hives on 3 different areas of cotton last year. Approximately 20 to 30 miles apart. 1 area received alot of summer thunderstorms, the cotton grew well almost shoulder height. Those hives about starved to death. Had to feed them. Another yard at least 20 miles away was alot dryer only getting hit or miss showers. Those hives produced a full super. The last yard was very little rain during bloom and yle oung nucs drew out deep frames with very little feeding. Only had a few production hives but they produced 2 supers. Cotton in my area is a gamble but what isn't. If weather is just right I feel I can produce a 60lb average and I feel it's worth it. I have a market to sell the honey. In SC after July the flow is nothing so cotton is all we have to produce a surplus. We are blessed with almost year long pollen but the nectar shuts off come July. 100 miles is a bit far because if you are getting too much rain you will have to feed.


----------



## Smokeybee (Mar 24, 2018)

Good stuff, thanks guys.


----------

